# Bugger



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Heart set on a Z4 Coupe. Go for another test drive today (the demo coupe was an Auto on a wet afternoon) in the exact spec i want but the roadster version.

Beautiful afternoon, roof down, the sound of that engine, dry roads ....

Can't make my bloody mind up now on Roadster or Coupe :roll:

Bugger 

James


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Coupe is nicer looking but roadster more fun when the sun is out


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Roadster to be replaced sooner ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to make your decision even harder now James...

Have you seen the current prices of the Alpina Z4's? COUGH...

I've been through many times what you're going through now, and I have yet to find an answer.

3.0 Coupe or 3.0 Roadster... oooh hang on a minute look at those Alpina prices.... so if they cost that much how much more would an M cost then....?!?!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You'll have to change your name if you buy another Roadster James.

roadster-sport... hmmmn. Doesn't quite have the same ring to it.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

is there a z4 forum like this one?

first question why did you choose the coupe in the first place?

i chose a TT coupe because need the very occasional rear seats, but the z4 doesn't have this.

so unless you need the bigger boot (which i presume is bigger on the coupe), i can't see another reason why not a roadster, as it would be my choice.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Coupe is class, roadster is kinda common,.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

coupe, the weather in the country doesn't really justify a roaster IMO


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Normally I'd say roadster, I think in most cases you can justify the softtop - and have you seen Z4M r prices.......

With the Z4 though the Coupe is just a class package - for me its exactly how a coupe should look, and I'd have to go coupe every time if Z4 was my choice.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> coupe, the weather in the country doesn't really justify a roaster IMO


but when it's half decent i guess it would be nice. i just hate it when it's nice and sunny in the summer and more than half of the convertibles have their roof up!

is it glass or plastic rear window in the roadster?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The Alpina roadster is a fantastic car.

It's where my money would go.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've been thinking about the coupe as a replacement for the TT. Wouldn't consider the roadster as I need the boot space for my dive gear and until the Z4 coupe appeared there really wasn't another alternative for the TT.

Just not sure I want a car that says 'TWAT' on the bonnet.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

p1tse said:


> is there a z4 forum like this one?


Yeah - the z4um but its been down for about a month and the other forums are not as busy for Z4 chat (BM3W, zroadster.net & zed-cars.eu)

As someone who has had both versions, I can honestly say I prefer the coupe - love the looks they just look right for me. The benefit of the coupe is they are still quite rare (I've not seen one on the road since I ordered mine in November). And they feel quite spacious inside, with a high roof lining.

The roadster is a fantastic car - I had the 2.5, and loved it - great performance, great handling, looks etc. But not as nice looking as the coupe in my eyes. I thought I'd miss the convertible but haven't done yet, although only had mine 10 weeks and the weather not been fantastic yet.

Its a difficult choice to make to be honest. Mine was easier as I'd had the z4 roadster and fancied something different. Saying that, had the Alpina roadster that Kev mentions been available new now, I would have bought one like a shot. The Alpina is gorgeous and rare.

Suppose my answer doesn't help you decision whatsoever!



Mark Davies said:


> Just not sure I want a car that says 'TWAT' on the bonnet.


Dear me.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

p1tse said:


> ...is it glass or plastic rear window in the roadster?


Glass, and the roof is fully lined so not too different from sitting in a coupe anyway.

The Alpina is nice, but only a few insurance companies list it, plus most are out of warranty now (only 2 years from new) there weren't many registered on 55/06 or later. Roadster for me any day, but I do think the coupe looks more aggressive, especially in the M variety.

On the 3.0 models then you don't really need many options at all, the M is different, there are still a few poverty spec cars kicking around, and TBH I wouldn't touch one without professional nav and either hifi or dsp, as it will be a real struggle to move it on at a later date.

Are you planning a new one still? There are over 100 3.0 coupes on BMW website, choice of colours and options.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'll look at those sites

i noticed z4um from somewhere and just thought it was a dud site or something

they've got a new 2.5si i read and has more power, and also applies to the 3.0 with si, squeezing 30bhp a bit more at 260.

good to hear that the roof is nice too.

what's the difference between se and sport?

there's quite a few auto's out there, but for a small sports car, does it not take the fun out?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Z4um has been down for 3 weeks or so, the site owner has had family problems, but it will return one day.

The 3.0Si with 265ps is better than the old one (231ps), bit more fuel efficient too (my old 3.0 averages 22mpg). Can't always remember the differences, but the main ones are the Sport has M-sport seats (essential), M-sport suspension (bit stiff), different alloys, chunky M steering wheel, don't think there's much else.

The auto is a 6 speed ZF box with paddles, so whilst it's no DSG it's one of the best auto boxes you can get. I'd consider one.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

when was the newer 3.0 released?

just having a good browse on the above sites

sound of this gruppez4m
http://www.sixspeed.net/sixspeed/Z4M/Gruppe-M.wmv

how come your selling yours?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

p1tse said:


> when was the newer 3.0 released?
> 
> just having a good browse on the above sites
> 
> ...


3.0Si came in March 06, there was a period of about 6 months prior to that where they never built any old 3.0 cars (due to emissions I think), so they are rare on a 55 plate.

Sixspeed's Z4M coupe was down the road from where I live, I viewed it several times before he bought it, it was a complete beast.

Selling mine because I was going to get a TT roadster, still might if they put a decent engine in it ie 300bhp, but the price of the Z4M has got me thinking about that instead. A new 3.2 TTR for Â£38k, or a 5 month old Z4M for Â£33k with an extra 90bhp, rear drive, M diff, etc etc - makes you think.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice

i'm not sure on prices but 987 s a thought?

are there mods the z4 owners do like some TT
i.e. exhaust, induction kit, remaps, arb's
as for cosmetic, i think in std form it's alright, apart from the orange indicators


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

p1tse said:


> nice
> 
> i'm not sure on prices but 987 s a thought?
> 
> ...


987 is really nice they hold their value too well though, so used there are no bargains to be had, plus two year warranty and if you get a 12 month old one only 1 year left. I'd never have a 987/Z4/SLK/TT out of warranty, the wallet-emptying potential is too big :lol:

They got rid of the orange indicators on later cars, I think the last MY05 and the facelift ones have got clear ones.

On Z4um they aren't that many modded cars at all, the odd exhaust or CAI/filter and wheels, all the engines are naturally aspirated so the remaps aren't really gaining much unlike the TT whre you can get pretty good gains for a few hundred quid. Quite a few people put the BMW aerokit on, or some with just the side skirts. This one has clear indictors too.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers folks. Made up my mind on the Coupe. Dealers come up with some interesting deals on new cars but i'm wondering whether to go for used (quite a few to choose from) and get a fully loaded one with 2k or so on the clock. Is the Pro Hi-fi worth it over the 10 speaker hi-fi ?

Ta

James


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Is the Pro Hi-fi worth it over the 10 speaker hi-fi ?


In a word, yes, but you will lose some of the sound quality with the coupes tinny rear. Not sure if you have done it yet, but open the boot of one and close it again - the cheap tinny sound will shock you, i'm not sure there is much sound insulation in it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can't say i'd noticed Kev. Just remember going out in Snaxos Roadster and thinking how good the Carver system was that was in it - delivered Bass at speed with the roof down.

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

If you're buying new then for the extra Â£210 I would get the DSP, but if you're looking at a used car, I don't think you'd be disappointed with the Hifi system if the rest of the car was specced OK.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Think you're right to go for the Coupe. They look fantastic but are still rare unlike the ubiquitous Roadster.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Pro Hi-fi worth it over the 10 speaker hi-fi ?
> ...


Try the doors in the roadster! its even worse!

Think you made a good decision to go for the coupe! Had the roadster and tbh didn't really get the roof down as much as i would have wanted!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Coupe!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sandhua1978 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


sandhua1978, which model did you have and spec? 
how's it compare to your tt?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Any update on this yet, what are you getting?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Any update on this yet, what are you getting?


Yep :wink:

Z4 Coupe. Sales girl at the dealer is away this week and i'm away the week after so when i'm back i'll go and order it.

Considered the Z4M but even though its a spectacular car for the extra i'll be paying in insurance, fuel and servicing its not worth it as on most of the roads round here i wont get the most out of it 

Thanks again all for the help and advice. I did go through a phase of losing interest in cars (even though the little MR2 has been a wonderful car over the 3 years i've had it) - petrol head is firmly screwed back on 

James


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

coupe-sport said:


> > Any update on this yet, what are you getting?
> 
> 
> Yep :wink:
> ...


Awesome - what colour and spec you going for then?

The ///M is a wonderful beast, but the 3.0 is 90% of the car for 75% of the dosh. My insurance for the 3.0 is Â£500, for the Z4M it would be Â£850, plus a tracker. Fuel - mine does 22mpg, I'm not sure I could stomach 15mpg, which is what the ///M would do.

Agree about the roads though - even the 3.0 is too fast these days, unless you live in rural Wales/Scotland with some decent quiet roads.


----------

